# electra collection Double Diamond ,Lakester ,Etc.



## ditdater (Jul 10, 2018)

i


----------



## ditdater (Jul 10, 2018)

sorry still figuring out how to put a link up to my C List ad selling these bikes at Louisville KY C/List under Electra collection . if don't sell as whole , will separate and willing to drop at local bike shop ,for boxing and sh .   these have great paint


----------



## AC5G (Dec 10, 2018)

ditdater said:


> sorry still figuring out how to put a link up to my C List ad selling these bikes at Louisville KY C/List under Electra collection . if don't sell as whole , will separate and willing to drop at local bike shop ,for boxing and sh .   these have great paint


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 11, 2018)

BTW- There isn't a CL listing for "Electra Collection" within 200 miles of Louisville


----------

